# Meeting in san jose - with focus on meeting the opposite sex



## aalfredo (Oct 12, 2008)

I live in San Jose and I want to start a group for folk who really want to overcome social Anxiety . 

Social Anxiety is such a burden and I want to do the best I can to reduce my symptoms and get on with life .
I have taken part in the Stanford study on social anxiety, Joined toastmasters, joined the gym and still I feel I want to do more to overcome my anxiety and more importantly meet someone of the opposite sex. 

One of the most recent things I did was to spend a few weeks studying how to attract the opposite sex. I have learnt a lot on this subject and I attended seminars and hung out with real pickup artists. All theory and no field practice does not go far in meeting the opposite sex - And a I want to meet people with social anxiety who want to tackle this part of their life . 

The meetings will work like this. First we will work on reducing social anxiety symptoms and working on cognitive material to guide our thinking. Once the group is comfortable we will then move into the theory of meeting the opposite sex. 
Field practice will also be integrated into the theory also. 
Drop me a line, It will be great to network and learn from others with social anxiety . I also have materials we can share if interested . 

Cheers Alfred


----------

